
Microsoft security chief: IE is not a browser, so stop using it as your default - magoghm
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-security-chief-ie-is-not-a-browser-so-stop-using-it-as-your-default/
======
bryanrasmussen
gee this sounds like those stupid users who use it as a browser really screwed
the pooch on using IE, stupid bad users, truly the source of every bad thing
in the world.

~~~
nasmorn
Well it is squarely aimed at enterprise rollouts where your user is a
professional systems administrator.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I guess you're right. Maybe I have some sort of unaccountable feeling of
bitterness towards IE and I acted out.

